# Gymkhana Eventers!!!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey! Tell us the name of your Gymkhana horse,age,hieght, and the fastest time you have ran the barrels, poles, Flag race, keyhole,And what ever you can think of that has to do wiith Gymkhana! Even through in some pics!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, right i forgot mine!
Name:Crio's Acapella
Age:7
Height:14.2hh
He runs barrels in 15 seconds flat, poles 18 seconds, Flag race 16 seconds, and keyhole 12.7(so far)
I have not went to a show yet with him, but this summer i will be showing in April, May, June, July, and August, in Gymkhana. (oh, and i have a stopwatch that my mom uses to time me)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok... I think there are a lot of differences in the ganmes you guys do and the games we do... :] But i'll post anyway.

Name: Wantley Wildcard
Age: 13
Breed: Arab
Height: 14.1hh

Barrels: (I think think our PC barrel pattern is bigger then your rodeo one, our times are a lot slower over all. State qualifying time is 21 seconds!) 20 seconds.

Poles: (I think you guys do what we call western bending, when you run down to the end, bend up and back, then run home? We don't do that very often, mostly we just bend up and back. State time is 12 seconds.) 10.18 seconds.

Flagging: (I'm not sure what you guys call the flag race, but over here it is set up like bending but with an extra pole with a bucket on top at the start. There is a flag in each pole and you circle putting the flags in the barrel. State qualifying time is 44 seconds.) My arab is not very good at this race, but i've run a 40sec on my old ASH.

Keyhole: (you guys may have a longer keyhole pattern) About 6 seconds.

Caause the games are so different, to put in perspective... My arab is the zone age champion for gaming the fifth year in a row as of last month. So they are pretty good times.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

On our pole bending here we have to: run down, weave the poles then weave them back down then run home.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Poco Tri Jet (Diesel) 
11 year old AQHA 
15hh

Barrels he runs 1D. We run at differant arenas though which are all different sizes so my fastest time at one arena is 16.1 my fastest time at another is 14 lol

Poles: Hahaha no. We knock them all over. Diesel hates poles

We used to do doubles. How it works is one person is at the end of the arena between two barrels. The other person runs from the bottom of the arena to the top carrying a baton. Behind and between the barrels you pass the baton and then you both run down to the finish line. Our fastest time was a 10.8. Im pretty sure myself and my team mate still hold the record there. We were undefeated. Havent done that in years though.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought so. We do that sometimes, but very rarely! Our horses get confused running past the poles they usually bend through, lol.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Poco Tri Jet (Diesel)
> 11 year old AQHA
> 15hh
> 
> ...


That sounds fun(the baton thingy.) My horse is like undefetable in poles.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. I have never really tried to work Diesel on poles, but we have done them for fun at playdays. It was pretty much a disaster. "What? I have to weave instead of just run?"
Then again, I'm not big on pole bending myself. My old Arab was great at it though. I don't remember our best time though. I miss that girl.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol^^^^^


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Name: Zany Out There(hence my username.)
Age:5
height:16.2hh
I'll ad the breed too.
Breed:Natrual Mustang wrangled(by me) in the mountains,lol!
Runs barrels in 14.67 seconds.
Poles:17.98
keyhole:13.34
Flag:17.23


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm running a couple right now.
Names:Buck(baron Red Buck) and Caz (casual legacy)
Age:7 and 18
Height:14.3h and 15.3h
I only do barrels...as I don't care for poles or other speed events.
Our times have been everywhere from 1D to 4D as they are all in training. Buck has been a proven 4D (reserve world champion his first year on barrels),proven 3D (qualified for 09 world), and has has won money in 2D, and has hit the 1D. Caz is my older gelding who needs a job so I've started him back on barrels about a month ago and he is currently trotting/loping the pattern.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

*This isn't what you asked for.. but at my stable during the Summer do our version of Gymkhana... xD But the beginners do it too so we only trot  *


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Duchess, is 7, 15.3hands, just strating on barrels, so far we have only walked and trotted around them a bit, more for play. I think she would rather be out chasing something.


----------

